# Squirrel hunting with gum rubber



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Squirrel Hunting with a oak axiom champ tony made for my brother that he doesn't really shoot so I took it for a test drive strapedbit with some natural gum rubber 5/8 taper to 1/4 at the pouch and shooting 11x8 baby beans with a super sure pouch clean shot in the eye.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice shot! Nice sling too…????


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K. Please explain "baby beans". Surely you did not use vegetable beans ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, like Charles, I'm also curious . . . what are baby beans? What ammo would they be comparable to in size and weight? Anything close to 3/8's steel?

Just a curious mind that wants to know :hmm:


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I think baby beans is just a smaller size bean shot.. kind of similar to Charles's home cast lead cylinders. .
I think


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! Nice shot! Don't know what those baby beans are, but they sure do the trick.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------

